# Trias Watch Any Good?



## stan2323

Does anyone have good or bad info about Trias Automatics? :-S They look good but what is the quality like? I am looking for an automatic and came accross them. Any info will help.


----------



## Guest

stan2323 said:


> Does anyone have good or bad info about Trias Automatics? :-S They look good but what is the quality like? I am looking for an automatic and came accross them. Any info will help.


Hi Stan,

I´d like to point out first that TRIAS isn´t considered to be a real german watch. You may read our sticky Made in Germany to get a picture why.

Nevertheless you`ll find some satisfied owners of TRIAS-watches on our "Affordables". Feel free to make use of our search function typing Trias and you´ll find 7 pages of Trias related threads/posts. Should be enough for a weekend.;-)


----------



## KenC

stan2323 said:


> Does anyone have good or bad info about Trias Automatics? :-S They look good but what is the quality like? I am looking for an automatic and came accross them. Any info will help.


Yes..........Trias makes a good watch...especially for the money. Caution though, there Trias made in Asia and there are Swiss Made Trias. They are a very good value for the money, but you need to know which you are looking at. The Swiss Made versions are usually Swatch Unitas 6498 and 9497 movements in the handwind series and Swatch ETA2824 and ETA2824-2 in the automatics.

Whether they are a German watch or not is a matter of your own interpretation since the German's themselves have set no standards for 'Made in Germany". The company itself is based in Germany but, as I understand it, outsources movements, cases and assembly to outside the German borders. On the other hand, it is my understanding that many watches that are considered "German" here, have cases and movements made elsewhere (such as Russia, Switzerland, etc.) but are assembled in Germany............some say tomato....others say toma'to!

"just my 2 cents"


----------



## Viper

I've been looking at a couple of Trias watches myself and I'm contemplating getting them. They seem to be a good buy for the money and even though they're not really be "Made in Germany" that's not a reason to be put off by them. Timex is a U.S. based company, but all their watches are made made in Asia and I still think they're pretty good.


----------



## jacques labelle

stan2323 said:


> Does anyone have good or bad info about Trias Automatics? :-S They look good but what is the quality like? I am looking for an automatic and came accross them. Any info will help.


Here is my understanding about this brand. I got myself a square skeleton recently. The watch looking and show's very well, I find it bulky and yes busy. I identified the movement and yes it is made in China. But must I say it is of acceptable quality for the money. Now let's see if it will outlast my Rodania or my Bulova. If yes I will get myself a truck load. :roll: 
regards
Jacques


----------

